# las lágrimas son de mar y pertenecen al mar



## bellota_2601

los suspiros son del aire y van al aire
las lágrimas son del mar y van al mar
dime amor mío cuando el amor se olvida
¿sabes tú a dónde va?

les soupirs sont faits d'air et s'en vont dans le vent
les larmes sont faites d'eau et s'en vont dans la mer
dis moi, ma femme, lorsqu'on oublie l'amour
sais-tu où il s'en va?


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

os suspiros são do ar e vão para o ar
as lágrimas são do mar e vão para o mar
diz-me, meu amor, quando o amor se olvida/esquece,
sabes para onde vai?


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

الأنفاس من الهواء وإلى الهواء تذهب
والدموع من البحر وإلى البحر تذهب
ولكن قل لي يا حبيبي / قولي لي يا حبيبتي، عندما يُنسى الحب،
أتعلم / أتعلمين إلى أين يذهب؟​
An attempt in Hebrew:

הנשימות הן מהאוויר ואל האוויר הולכות
והדמעות הן מהים ואל הים הולכות
אך אמר / אמרי לי, אהוב / אהובה שלי, כשהאהבה תשתכח,
האם אתה יודע / את יודעת לאן היא תלך?​
(@amikama, could you please check my attempt?)



bellota_2601 said:


> ma femme


mon amour


----------



## apmoy70

My Greek attempt:

Oι αναστεναγμοί είναι αέρινοι και πηγαίνουν στον αέρα
τα δάκρυα είναι θαλασσινά και πηγαίνουν στη θάλασσα
πες μου αγάπη μου, όταν η αγάπη ξεχαστεί
ξέρεις πού πηγαίνει;


----------



## bearded

My attempt in Italian:

I sospiri son fatti d'aria e vanno nell'aria
le lacrime son fatte di mare e vanno nel mare
dimmi, amore mio, quando l'amore è dimenticato
tu sai dove va?


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> (@amikama, could you please check my attempt?)


Very good!  Only a small typo:  אמור לי, אהוב שלי...


----------



## elroy

Thank you!

That was actually intentional.  I used כתיב חסר for that word (אֱמֹר).  I actually wasn’t sure if there was a כתיב מלא version (and if so, what it was), since this is a rare/literary form and most of the time תגיד is used instead (but I wanted to use אֱמֹר here because I thought it fit the style of the text).  So I played it safe with כתיב חסר, but I guess that backfired.


----------



## elroy

An attempt in German:

Atem ist von der Luft und geht auch in die Luft,
Tränen sind vom Meer und gehen auch ins Meer,
aber sag mir, mein Lieber / meine Liebe, wenn die Liebe vergessen wird,
weißt du, wo sie hingeht? 

I'm not sure how well this flows.  @Hutschi, any thoughts?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, elroy, thanks for the question. Your German version is understandable and the parts are idiomatic. I would propose some changes to make it more poetic style, but I do not know the original.

My version based on yours:

Atem kommt aus Luft und entschwindet in Luft.
Tränen stammen vom Meer und entschwinden im Meer,
aber sag mir, mein Liebster/ meine Liebste, wird die Liebe vergessen,
wohin wird sie gehen?/wo wird sie bleiben?

Rather than Liebster/Liebste, you can use Freund/Freundin. 

Mein Lieber/meine Liebe was possible 50 years ago. Maybe.

Today it might have wrong connotations.


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan, keeping the assonant verse and adapting syllables to the Catalan metre.


_Els sospirs són fets d’aire i van a l’aire.

Les llàgrimes, de mar i van al mar.

Digues-me, amor meu, quan l’amor s’oblida,

tu saps on és que va?_


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> My version


I like your version, and particularly the verb ''entschwinden''.
A question: as a translation of ''my love'' (not specifying the gender, as in the original) would the neuter ''Liebes'' work in your opinion  - i.e. be correct and usable?  I often saw ''Liebes'' in German poetry and literature as an ''Anrede''.
_..aber sag mir, Liebes, ..._




elroy said:


> Atem ist von der Luft


For ''los suspiros son del aire'', why ''Atem''?  I would say that the meaning is: ''Seufzer bestehen aus Luft..''. Is ''Atem''  more poetic for you?


----------



## bearded

My attempt in English:

Sighs are made of air and go back to the air
tears are made of sea water and go back to the sea
tell me, my love, when love is forgotten
do you know where it goes to?

PS. I wonder why the title says ''pertenecen al mar'' whereas the text says ''van al mar''.  Should ''pertenecen'' (belong) be an explanation of ''son del mar''? The latter sounds a bit ambiguous (consist of sea/belong to the sea?).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> I like your version, and particularly the verb ''entschwinden''.
> A question: as a translation of ''my love'' (not specifying the gender, as in the original) would the neuter ''Liebes'' work in your opinion  - i.e. be correct and usable?  I often saw ''Liebes'' in German poetry and literature as an ''Anrede''.
> _..aber sag mir, Liebes, ..._
> 
> 
> 
> For ''los suspiros son del aire'', why ''Atem''?  I would say: ''Seufzer bestehen aus Luft..''. Is ''Atem''  more poetic for you?


Aber sag mir, Liebes, - this would work, but when addressing a girl or a woman.
I used Atem because I do not understand the language of the original.

Seufzer sind aus Luft ... Sounds better compared to ... bestehen aus Luft ...


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> I used Atem because I do not understand the language of the original.


My question was actually for elroy who used 'Atem' first.
I understand that your judgement/intervention was requested without anyone first providing a translation into a language understandable to you..



> Liebes, - this would work, but when addressing a girl or a woman.


Would a woman never say it to her beloved man? 'Liebes' instead of 'Schatz'..?


----------



## Hutschi

Maybe it is possible.
In private there are many "Kosewörter" (words of endearment)
But when I read "Liebes"  without context I think it refers to a wife or (maybe) a child.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: there is following problem with "mein Lieber":
It is often used as euphemism if the other made something wrong. It can be used neutral of course, but I very seldom heard it this way. It is often in situations like "mein Lieber, kannst du mir mal erklären, warum du das nicht gemacht hast?" " My dear, could you explain me why you did not do this yet? "


----------



## Penyafort

My English attempt, so that there's one more version.

_Our sighs are air and they go to the air.
Our tears, made of water, to the seas.
Tell me, my love, when our love is forgotten,
you know whither it flees?_


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> הנשימות הן מהאוויר ואל האוויר הולכות


Sorry, I thought "suspiros" meant "breaths", not "sighs". The correct translation is אנחות.
האנחות הן מהאוויר וכו׳


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> I thought "suspiros" meant "breaths", not "sighs".


So did I! 

Corrected Arabic and Hebrew translations:

التنهدات من الهواء وإلى الهواء تذهب
والدموع من البحر وإلى البحر تذهب
ولكن قل لي يا حبيبي / قولي لي يا حبيبتي، عندما يُنسى الحب،
أتعلم / أتعلمين إلى أين يذهب؟​
האנחות הן מהאוויר ואל האוויר הולכות
והדמעות הן מהים ואל הים הולכות
אך אמור / אמרי לי, אהוב / אהובה שלי, כשהאהבה תשתכח,
האם אתה יודע / את יודעת לאן היא תלך?​


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

A dear friend sent me a link to this thread, and when I read the title:

*las lágrimas son de mar y pertenecen al mar*

I loved it! Tears come from the sea, and they belong to the sea – yes! I thought about how we – all living beings – originally come from the sea. The salt in our tears reminds us of this ancient bond. Our tears are a reminder that we are connected through this heritage …. all these thoughts and associations came to my mind, and I was looking forward to reading more.

When I saw the translations, though, I wondered what had become of the „belong to“ part that I loved so dearly! All the translations seemed to have „go to“ instead. To me, this sounded like a mechanical process, not as inspiring as the line I had read in the titel.

Only then did I realize that the version in the OP indeed says „y van al mar“.

los suspiros son del aire y van al aire
las lágrimas son del mar y van al mar
dime amor mío cuando el amor se olvida
¿sabes tú a dónde va?

Compared to the thread title, this seemed like a loss to me. And since I can't find any source for either version, I took the liberty of adapting the first two lines of the poem to the sound of the thread title:

los suspiros son de aire y pertenecen al aire
las lágrimas son de mar y pertenecen al mar
dime amor mío cuando el amor se olvida
¿sabes tú a dónde va?

I don't know how to render the last two lines to follow this pattern. Maybe

„dime amor mío cuando el amor se olvida
¿sabes tú a quién pertenece?“?

In German:

Unsere Seufzer entspringen der Luft, den Lüften eigen.
Unsere Tränen entstammen dem Meer, dem Meere eigen.
Sag mir, Liebste*r: Wenn wir unsere Liebe verlieren –
wessen Eigen ist sie dann?


----------



## Abaye

elroy said:


> So did I!
> 
> Corrected Arabic and Hebrew translations:
> 
> التنهدات من الهواء وإلى الهواء تذهب
> والدموع من البحر وإلى البحر تذهب
> ولكن قل لي يا حبيبي / قولي لي يا حبيبتي، عندما يُنسى الحب،
> أتعلم / أتعلمين إلى أين يذهب؟​
> האנחות הן מהאוויר ואל האוויר הולכות
> והדמעות הן מהים ואל הים הולכות
> אך אמור / אמרי לי, אהוב / אהובה שלי, כשהאהבה תשתכח,
> האם אתה יודע / את יודעת לאן היא תלך?​


While the Hebrew is accurate, I'd make it just a little more poetic, based on כי עפר אתה ואל עפר תשוב:
האנחות אוויר הן ואל אוויר תשובנה
הדמעות ים הן ואל ים תשובנה
אמרי לי אהובתי, עת תשכך האהבה
התדעי אנה היא תשוב

Notice the pun שככ-שכח.


----------



## Penyafort

In Esperanto. I'm being quite literal here, so bear in mind a more poetic form could be possible. 

_La suspiroj estas el aero kaj iras al aero.
La larmoj estas el akvo kaj iras al akvo.
Mia karulino, diru, kiam amo forgesiĝas,
ĉu vi scias kien ĝi iras?_


----------

